
Reasons Not to Use Apple (2012-2018) - illuminated
https://stallman.org/apple.html
======
rvz
Tomorrow, Apple will try to convince you 'the developer' that they are your
'friends', whilst iOS 14 and macOS 10.16 will sherlock and kill a bunch of
similar apps out there. Stallman still has documented Apple's past behaviour,
but the App Store issues are the tip of the iceberg.

Even previous WWDCs (pre-2010 'Mac OS X' days), it was nothing like any of
this. Now every WWDC, they're becoming increasingly hostile and antagonistic
towards developers.

Apple is not your friend.

------
spodek
I bought an Apple 2e in the 80s, but haven't spent a penny on Apple since. I
don't understand why people like the company so much. Stallman's views on
Apple don't all make sense to me, but most of them do. I don't like the idea
of doing business with them.

------
Betelgeuse90
> Apple appears to be censoring all bitcoin apps for iThings. It should be
> illegal to make or distribute computers which are platforms for censorship.

The sensationalist language is pretty off putting to me. Does this guy know
what censorship means? Publishing apps on the App Store isn't an act of free
speech, which you can then pretend is denied when your app is denied.

Regardless this is still an important aggregation of Apple's conduct,
sensationalism aside.

